# Tree MADDOG ifo?



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure where I read it but thought was on St.Louis message board.Anyone that can help me with where it is on forums?


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure If MADDOG is correct.It is a tree ID method I believe that was posted somewhere on Missouri boards.Any help in directing me to the right forum would be great.Thanks


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

It's MADHorse. Maple - Ash - Dogwood - Horse Chestnut: the common trees in our area that have an opposite branching pattern, as opposed to an alternate arrangement. I have learned my trees better just recently and this helped a bunch, especially telling ashes from white oaks, especially when they don't have leaves yet.


----------

